Which Wordpress template do you suggest for a new technology blog? - Avianka
======
saluki
I would publish on your own domain but you can start using one of the out of
the box included WordPress themes.

Like others have said it's the content, not the presentation that can be
improved over time.

If you're including code snippets it would make sense to take a look at using
markdown . . . this article is a little dated but a good starting point:
[https://css-tricks.com/posting-code-blocks-wordpress-site/](https://css-
tricks.com/posting-code-blocks-wordpress-site/)

Also think about making it easy to double click to select all of the code or
use another method to make it super easy to cut and paste the code.

------
hawkweed
Have you considered using ghost blog? There are some free themes out there:
[http://marketplace.ghost.org/themes/free/](http://marketplace.ghost.org/themes/free/)

Personally, I've migrated my blog from WordPress to Ghost and never looked
back. Ghost is very lightweight when you compare it to WordPress and it's
free. If you like simplicity you should try it out.

It has support for markdown syntax and all of your posts are stored inside
single file (SQL-lite db).

------
brudgers
Relative to the creation of interesting quality content, the selection of
template doesn't matter. Given the ease with which templates may be exchanged,
decisions regarding templates may be revisited later for little cost.

Good luck.

~~~
spiritus_
Great answer. Focus on creating great quality first.

I would even suggest to publish on medium.com as the quality matters more than
the template or you self hosting the site.

------
adamwi
As previous commenters has mentioned focus on content.

If you will run the blog in parallell with e.g. a product/service and need a
consistent look and feel I would look at the _s stater theme [0]. You get most
of the "nuts and bolts" and you can quickly style it to match your overall
design.

[0] [http://underscores.me/](http://underscores.me/)

